# Mountainbike Downhill, Freeride, Dirt > Training: Fahrtechnik, Kraft, Ausdauer, Ernährung >  Ttechnik verfeinern

## Alex...

Hi ich fahre noch nicht lange dh will aber damit weiter machen und auch gut werden das algemeine runterpreschen kann ich schon so ziemlich aber ich habe Probleme mit schnellen kurven wechsel und damit wie ich richtig pushe oder durch größere Unebenheiten komme daher ist es mom wirklich mehr runterpreschen als dh meistens bekomme ich bei Sprüngen so dermaßen muffensausen das ich aus nevervosität fehler mache die eigendlich ziemlich dumm sind.Wie kann ich schwerpunktartig diese angst besiegen und schnellen kurven wechsel üben gennerl präzises fahren wäre gut 
danke im voraus :Mr. Yellow:

----------


## ~Sixdrill~

HalloWürde mich auch interessieren , ich bin ein GANZ  neuer Anfänger, habe noch nie "gefreeridet" oder sonstiges, doch dass werde ich so schnell wie möglich ändern !Gruß

----------


## Daniel93

Wenn du bei einem bestimmten Sprung Angst hast, versuch erst mal kleinere um dich ranzutasten. Wenn du dir nicht zutraust/vorstellen kannst einen Sprung zu nehmen, lass es lieber langsam angehen und üb an etwas kleinerem...sonst machst du die von dir beschriebenen Fehler.
Was Kurven angeht wäre mal meine Antwort einfach was geeignetes bauen und üben, üben, üben^^...

Aber ich glaub da gibt es sowieso keine Patentlösung, achte in Kurven einfach drauf, nicht zu Bremsen (->vorher machen) und dich etwas "reinzulehnen".

----------


## dergö!

...schaut´s bei unserem summercamp vorbei  :Wink:

----------


## Daniel93

^^Würd ich auch gern, is aber net ganz einfach bei der Entfernung  :Frown:

----------


## dergö!

...wieso? ...setzt dich in den Zug, wir holen dich am Bahnhof ab und bringen dich 6 Tage später wieder dorthin. Oder hast du 2000 Höhenmeter auf einen Sitz direkt vor der Haustür?

----------


## Daniel93

Sicher net , ist eher Flach hier  :Wink:  joa keine Ahnung darf von meinen Eltern aus auch eher nich so weit... sind 720 km/ 7-8 stunden bahnfahrt :Confused:  ...Naja werd versuchen meine Technik in nem Verein zu verbessern, hoff ich^^...

----------


## kingkermit

vieleicht ist das näher von dir auswww.facebook.com/pages/PdS-Bi...66433110077137

----------

